# Green Lady Gets a Touch Up!



## TKent (Apr 28, 2016)

We are excited to announce that WritingForums.com has a brand new site design that is now available as *WF 2.0* in the style chooser at the bottom left corner of the site. This will soon become the default but until then, feel free to give it a test drive by choosing it as shown below.



​
Our main goal in refreshing the site was really just to spiff things up a bit but not so much as to lose the essence of "The Green Lady." The logo graphic was retained but updated a bit, and on the site itself, we tweaked a few colors and added a social media bar at the top of the page for a more modern feel.

We hope you like the new site, but never fear. If you don't, you'll still be able to choose the old version (vB4 Default Style) if you prefer it.

There are so many pages at WF, that there are bound to be some oddities in the new color scheme. If you see anything out of the ordinary, please PM me so we can fix it.

Thanks!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

This is exciting!  Hmm ... did Mustard give you the yellow color choice?  I guess there's always room to embrace change. Thanks! I saw the quote area change so I knew something was different. I'm looking forward to this new vibe. I hope it encourages more new members to stay and feel comfortable.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh wow, I'm sorry to say this but... it's not very nice change. Three colors on a single page, and they don't blend at all, if you wanted something new you could've put more shades of a same color, making the transition more smoother... Back to the default style...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 28, 2016)

I think that once we change to the new style (TK or Sam may know the answer to this for sure) you can still revert to the present default style if you're not comfortable with the future one.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 28, 2016)

Well I surely won't use 2.0, sorry...


----------



## PiP (Apr 28, 2016)

I love it. It looks so bright and welcoming. Well done, TK!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm with Schrody ... not a fan of this palette.  The yellow in the highlight tab and the orange in the "Reply to..." button look out of place.

I like the shape of it though.  colourlovers.com has tons of palettes .... just a thought.


----------



## Sam (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm quite fond of the new one. It retains the qualities that make WF the Green Lady, but also spruces the place up nicely.  

There should be a way to keep the old version as WF 1.0, or something similar, if anyone should wish to do so. I don't see why there couldn't.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 28, 2016)

Just a heads up! If you do choose to change your setting on one platform (PC, tablet, phone), you will have to make the change on the other platform as well. Different browser, different settings. So, if you change it, don't question why it hasn't changed on other platforms. Follow the same guidelines to all other platforms. That is all. 

- Your Resident Techie Advanced Mentor



astroannie said:


> I'm with Schrody ... not a fan of this palette. The yellow in the highlight tab and the orange in the "Reply to..." button look out of place.
> 
> I like the shape of it though. colourlovers.com has tons of palettes .... just a thought.



I think they were shooting for an earthy palette. I like avocados, but the yellow is throwing me off.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks good to me! 8)


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks hip and new


----------



## Aquilo (Apr 28, 2016)

Gotta say, my eyesight's not the best, and with the new design, the writing is a lot clearer and easier to read. Excellent, TK!!!


----------



## joshybo (Apr 28, 2016)

There are pros and cons to each version, in my opinion.  The new logo is more modern (whether that's a positive or negative is up to individual preference), and I do like the social media bar that's been added.  That said, I will probably continue to use the old layout, personally.  I prefer the more subdued color scheme and the yellow is just a bit harsh on my eyes (that is not hyperbole, I have terrible eyesight and bright, contrasting colors don't play well with it on a screen).  If it were up to a vote, I would throw in to leave the current layout as the default, but I agree that a more modern update is probably needed, so this may be a step in the right direction.  I just don't know how new members will feel when presented with new layout.  The current layout feels a bit more professional to me, and it was one of the reasons I decided to join up in the first place.  This is not an outright criticism, as individual tastes will vary, it's just my take on the subject.


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 28, 2016)

I think it looks great! Fantastic job and I'm excited to try it out!

I do like the way the social media bar also =)


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 28, 2016)

It's much cleaner and more modern overall, but still retains the things I liked about the previous version. Much more in line with younger sites' forum styles -- not so boxed and sharp, but loose and smooth, which is especially apparent around the forum header.

I can see some of the brighter colours being an issue for some, but that's totally fixable. This is a step in the right direction, no question. Great job to all involved! I'll be sticking with it.

PS: To be honest without edging into rudeness is tough, but I thought the older colour scheme wasn't particularly attractive. It needed a big breath of fresh air, and, so far, this is that breath.


----------



## aurora borealis (Apr 28, 2016)

I like it. It's similar to the old layout while still being new and fresh.


----------



## TKent (Apr 28, 2016)

Absutely!



mrmustard615 said:


> I think that once we change to the new style (TK or Sam may know the answer to this for sure) you can still revert to the present default style if you're not comfortable with the future one.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 29, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> This is exciting!  Hmm ... did Mustard give you the yellow color choice?  I guess there's always room to embrace change. Thanks! I saw the quote area change so I knew something was different. I'm looking forward to this new vibe. I hope it encourages more new members to stay and feel comfortable.



Not to bicker, but the people have more to do with folks feeling comfortable than the appearance, for me anyway.


I hope there will be quotes by current, active members now.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 29, 2016)

Count mine as another vote against the new colors.

Green is calming. Yellow, to me, signifies danger or being on alert. It would put me on edge and make my posting style more abrasive than it already is.

I, too, will be staying with the original.


----------



## Hairball (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't care, as long as we're all here.


----------



## dither (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't like change and i'm all for not fixing what isn't broken, i'm sorry but this bad news for me. WF must move with the times i suppose. Just an old stick in the mud but i shall try to keep up.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 29, 2016)

Not for me - bright colours hurt my eyes, which is why my bifocals have a graduated grey tint.  I have clear lenses in my computer spectacles because the current vB4 colour scheme is gentle and easy on my eyes, so I will be staying with the vB4 Default.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 29, 2016)

I've only just looked at this.
My brief first thoughts are: OK generally, but the colour clash at the tops of pages is even worse than my living room.
I will persevere for a few days because change can take a while to get used to.  If I don't adapt, I will revert.


----------



## EllaLouis (Apr 29, 2016)

I am a total newbie anyway, so a change is not difficult for me to get used to. Just tried the 2.0 and I liked it. Will keep it that way for now.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Apr 29, 2016)

Not a fan of the two black stripes at the top.  That whole area should be green, not seeing anything that would get lost by doing that, but that's just me.  The black bars at the bottom do help separate the sections.

The yellow and rust color accents I can get used to.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 29, 2016)

Not a fan of the new scheme.  It is a bit discordant...:calm:


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 29, 2016)

Having used it for a bit, I do feel the yellow could be a slightly deeper shade. That would be my only suggestion. 8)


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 29, 2016)

TKent said:


> We are excited to announce that WritingForums.com has a brand new site design that is now available as *WF 2.0* in the style chooser at the bottom left corner of the site. This will soon become the default but until then, feel free to give it a test drive by choosing it as shown below. . .



I would love to have a look and try it out, but don't know where to find it. Can someone please give me a link?

Many thanks and kind regards - Aquarius


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 29, 2016)

I you scroll down to the very bottom of the page on the bottom left there's a little tab you can click that will have a drop down box and it's labeled WF 2.0 =)


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you, dear am-hammy, found it and am using it at this moment. I like it! Seems brighter and more cheerful than the old version.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2016)

I like it more! It's bright and uplifting. Like when the summer-sun hits me in the face as I tear open the curtains in the early morning! 

Good job!


----------



## Cran (Apr 30, 2016)

I, too, will stick with the old style, because old style is what I am. But ...

*I do want to thank TK* for undertaking this long, complex task - the details that have to be checked properly are enough to drive me nuts - and for bringing a new look into the community which many have been wanting for some time. 

If it wasn't such a lot of fiddle and double-check, we would have put together more options for members to choose. That may yet happen, as might tweaks to each as we find the time to pursue them. 

In that respect, your feedback is invaluable, and to the members who have responded already, I also thank you.


----------



## Hairball (Apr 30, 2016)

Holy cow! I like it!!


----------



## JustRob (Apr 30, 2016)

It's good to have a choice, so the new skin is an asset to be appreciated.
It does appear clearer but also more intrusive.
The original skin has a distinct character which is immediately recognisable. 
Future references to the Green Lady may be a mystery to newcomers with the new skin as default.
I primarily joined the writing forums here, so it's all about the words to me anyway.
So long as the writing is colourful the presentation of it doesn't bother me much.
If the website has the necessary functionality and is intuitive in use I am content with it. That's the bottom line.

Correction: No, that isn't the bottom line. The ladies always get the last word. My angel doesn't like it. Too yellow.


----------



## TKent (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey peeps!

Sorry I've been missing here, but we are in the middle of a move to Asheville. So _busy _is not even close to describing what is going on. LOL!

The feedback is AWESOME, and we appreciate everyone who stopped by with comments and/or a LIKE  Every opinion is important to us.

Over the next few days, I'll be tweaking a couple of things on the new, and making a few changes to the header on the old (adding the new logo mainly).

Once that is done, as we've mentioned, everyone will have the option of choosing whichever is their preference  One of the awesome things about VBulletin is that you can choose a different style, and there is never a design that suits everyone's tastes, no more than everyone is going to like the same genre/color/girl/boy/dog/cat and so on! (point in case, they tell me that some people didn't like Twilight . . .)

So have a great day and I'm missing logging in every 30 minutes but my husband is watching me very closely to make sure I carry my load in unpacking!

I'll be back in full force soon!!!


----------



## Sleepwriter (Apr 30, 2016)

TKent said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing here, but we are in the middle of a move to Asheville. So _busy _is not even close to describing what is going on. LOL!
> 
> ...



I have family there.  Love the city!!


----------



## TKent (Apr 30, 2016)

That is too cool!



Sleepwriter said:


> I have family there.  Love the city!!


----------



## escorial (Apr 30, 2016)

cool


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 30, 2016)

I've been using the new layout for a couple of days and I like the brighter colours. The only thing I find less clear is the welcome bar in the green band. In the old version it was in white lettering and this seemed to show up better than the black. Could the black be bolded?

Edit: Ooops I think it _is _in bold. Somehow it still seems to fade into the background.


----------



## aj47 (May 1, 2016)

I would like to volunteer to be a tester or conslutant or whatever if there are other versions to be developed.  In particular, I'm interested in developing a schema similar to the "beige" schema in the Ajax chat.  I think it's totally unfair for me (or anyone else) to sit back and criticize when we're not willing to grease up our elbows and pitch in.  And so I'm doing just that.  Offering greased elbows and rolled-up sleeves.


----------



## TKent (May 2, 2016)

Hey Jen,

What device / operating system are you viewing it on? That can make a big difference so I'd like to see it the way you are if possible as it would be easier to tackle that way. thanx!!



jenthepen said:


> I've been using the new layout for a couple of days and I like the brighter colours. The only thing I find less clear is the welcome bar in the green band. In the old version it was in white lettering and this seemed to show up better than the black. Could the black be bolded?
> 
> Edit: Ooops I think it _is _in bold. Somehow it still seems to fade into the background.


----------



## jenthepen (May 2, 2016)

Here's the screenshot. Ray (hubby) took a look at it and says it's my eyes. :icon_cyclops_ani:  I have to admit it does look a lot clearer today!


----------



## Trilby (May 2, 2016)

Just a word about the title of this thread - I live in the UK and every time I read this title, my mind automatically associate it with other connotations.


----------



## Sonata (May 2, 2016)

Trilby said:


> Just a word about the title of this thread - I live in the UK and every time I read this title, my mind automatically associate it with other connotations.



I am glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Phil Istine (May 2, 2016)

Trilby said:


> Just a word about the title of this thread - I live in the UK and every time I read this title, my mind automatically associate it with other connotations.



I'm in the UK too.
I wondered initially if it was an attempt at risqué humour - then realised it was the equivalent of removing pencil marks with a rubber.


----------



## LeeC (May 2, 2016)

Cran said:


> I, too, will stick with the old style, because old style is what I am. But ...
> 
> *I do want to thank TK* for undertaking this long, complex task - the details that have to be checked properly are enough to drive me nuts - and for bringing a new look into the community which many have been wanting for some time.
> 
> ...



One thing that would be very helpful, is if one could could designate the skin they prefer in My Settings ;-)


-----------------

Never mind, I found it. Thank you.


----------



## TKent (May 2, 2016)

Oh my! Which part?



Trilby said:


> Just a word about the title of this thread - I live in the UK and every time I read this title, my mind automatically associate it with other connotations.


----------



## Sonata (May 2, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I'm in the UK too.
> I wondered initially if it was an attempt at risqué humour - then realised it was the equivalent of removing pencil marks with a rubber.



Which, of course, in the US is an eraser, a rubber meaning something else...


----------



## Phil Istine (May 2, 2016)

Sonata said:


> Which, of course, in the US is an eraser, a rubber meaning something else...



Well, I wasn't going to tell them


----------



## Phil Istine (May 2, 2016)

TKent said:


> Oh my! Which part?



That question is funnier than you might realise - rich in ambiguity


----------



## LeeC (May 2, 2016)

If we weren't always thinking with the wrong heads maybe there'd be less problems


----------



## TKent (May 2, 2016)

Haha! I was confused because I couldn't find anything about Green Lady in UK except a brand of tea. Then . . . I found touch up. No wonder all you Brits are blushing.


----------



## PiP (May 3, 2016)

TKent said:


> Then . . . I found touch up. No wonder all you Brits are blushing.


Nah, it's all in the mind, TK...


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2016)

> removing pencil marks with a rubber.


 Hmf... Do they?  Seems rather clumsy, and why someone would I have no idea...  'Balloon animals' is about the only other use I could think of
.


----------



## Sonata (May 3, 2016)

TKent said:


> Haha! I was confused because I couldn't find anything about Green Lady in UK except a brand of tea. Then . . . I found touch up. No wonder all you Brits are blushing.



Blushing?  Laughing more like it! 



Kevin said:


> Hmf... Do they?  Seems rather clumsy, and why someone would I have no idea...  'Balloon animals' is about the only other use I could think of
> .



:rofl:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 3, 2016)

Since the launch,  I've noticed the new layout works more effectively for mobile browsing than the previous color scheme. The bright colors seem to pop out better on small screens.


----------



## Darkkin (May 3, 2016)

I was messing around on the new skin earlier, and I have to say, it grows on you.  The colour scheme does also make things quite a bit easier to see, as well.  It's like walking into a room you've seen a million times before to find it has been freshly painted.  Once the shock wears off...You think: _You know what I like it.  Didn't expect to, but I do._


----------



## Phil Istine (May 4, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Since the launch,  I've noticed the new layout works more effectively for mobile browsing than the previous color scheme. The bright colors seem to pop out better on small screens.



I hadn't considered the advantageous effect on smaller devices as I currently only use a desktop computer with 15" monitor.  I can imagine that it is a massive improvement on portable devices.
I found it a little garish initially, but seem to have got used to it once I gave it a chance.


----------



## Sonata (May 4, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I hadn't considered the advantageous effect on smaller devices as I currently only use a desktop computer with 15" monitor.  I can imagine that it is a massive improvement on portable devices.
> I found it a little garish initially, but seem to have got used to it once I gave it a chance.



I also only use a desktop computer but my monitor is a 19" square one, and the new skin almost jumps out and hits me in the face, it is so garish.  I have given it a try but ended up feeling dizzy because my eyes cannot cope with the garishness of it, so I am sticking with the vB4 Default.


----------



## Trilby (May 4, 2016)

I use a laptop too and I found it to be too bright for my eyes.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 15, 2016)

I'm glad that I gave myself time to get used to the new colour scheme.  It took a while to adapt, but I guess it's just grown on me.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 15, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I'm glad that I gave myself time to get used to the new colour scheme.  It took a while to adapt, but I guess it's just grown on me.



Yeah, I agree. Change always requires time. After a while, the yellow seems to adjust well. I even made sure my picture was just as vibrant.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 16, 2016)

I think the default is still the original layout. I just got a new laptop for backup and when I signed in everything was green again.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 16, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> I think the default is still the original layout. I just got a new laptop for backup and when I signed in everything was green again.



Yeah, for now, the new layout is an _option_. It's not the new default. You'll have to switch over to see it.


----------



## TKent (May 16, 2016)

Hey MrM,

I have the new one chosen as the default in the admin area but it does flip back and forth sometimes if you have the original set as your own skin in your general settings. You can go to general settings under MISC to choose your personal default skin. Sorry, I wasn't even aware of this previously until someone in this thread mentioned it.

TK


----------



## escorial (May 16, 2016)

there is always one....the green lady...the green man....!!!


----------



## aj47 (May 21, 2016)

My last comment on 2.0 -- the yellow at the top  (where it says "thread tools" etc.) is the color of section markers in your PM box for TODAY, YESTERDAY, etc. and is ALSO the color for selecteds when you're moving stuff around in your PM box so it can get confusing.  I think changing the yellow in either of the two places would be a Good Thing.


----------



## Sonata (May 22, 2016)

Something weird seems to have happened.  I am staying with the vB4  Default Style as I find it easier to read, but now if I click on any new  Notifications, or even my Profile, everything appears in bright white with bright yellow details.  Not the gentle green as it has been and still is for the main fora.

The bright yellow on white makes it very difficult to see what is what, although the actual writing is black as usual, but the yellow seems to cancel everything out.  Maybe it is just my lousy eyesight but this has only happened today.  Until now everything was green as with the vB4 colouration.


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

Sonata,

We changed the default style as mentioned. I think you must be reverting back to the new default. To change it once and for all to the old default, click SETTINGS at the top right of the page. Then from the left menu, click GENERAL SETTINGS, then scroll down to miscellaneous settings and for FORUM SKIN, choose the style you'd like as your personal default. Please note that we have renamed the OLD default to WF 1.0. Let me know if you have any issues! 



Sonata said:


> Something weird seems to have happened.  I am staying with the vB4  Default Style as I find it easier to read, but now if I click on any new  Notifications, or even my Profile, everything appears in bright white with bright yellow details.  Not the gentle green as it has been and still is for the main fora.
> 
> The bright yellow on white makes it very difficult to see what is what, although the actual writing is black as usual, but the yellow seems to cancel everything out.  Maybe it is just my lousy eyesight but this has only happened today.  Until now everything was green as with the vB4 colouration.


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

Astro, this is the kind of thing that I am sure I didn't catch all of the places colors conflicted. I will definitely put this on the list to check out! 



astroannie said:


> My last comment on 2.0 -- the yellow at the top  (where it says "thread tools" etc.) is the color of section markers in your PM box for TODAY, YESTERDAY, etc. and is ALSO the color for selecteds when you're moving stuff around in your PM box so it can get confusing.  I think changing the yellow in either of the two places would be a Good Thing.


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

Okay members,

For those who liked the new style but found the colors too bright, we've done a more subtle version:  WF 2.0 - Option 2. It is the same style, losing the orange, and using a paler yellow and green. See the post to Sonata two posts up for instructions on setting a personal default style different than the system default. Thanks!!


----------



## Schrody (May 26, 2016)

The colors are more appealing now, but the section where the list of the forums is too bright, maybe it should be a paler blue or something, the whiteness is really not easy on the eyes. Also, I don't like the fonts in the upper left corner (What's New?, Forum)... I usually don't like changes, so it will be difficult to please me. Luckily, it's not about me


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 26, 2016)

Coffee stains and faded yellow. Thanks for the effort. I am pleased with the previous edition. As the latest LM challenge prompt mentions, "It Grows on You." 

*Edit: 
*
I will admit that the original green was a forest green. The color choice was too dark compared to the latest two revisions. The nature color themes are nice. I wish there were more options. _I am not too hard to please. _


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

Hey Schrody, if I start changing fonts, etc. the we'll have a one-off that is just too time-consuming to maintain. So maybe just hang on with WF 1.0 



Schrody said:


> The colors are more appealing now, but the section where the list of the forums is too bright, maybe it should be a paler blue or something, the whiteness is really not easy on the eyes. Also, I don't like the fonts in the upper left corner (What's New?, Forum)... I usually don't like changes, so it will be difficult to please me. Luckily, it's not about me


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

LOL! Yep, the paler just fades away for me, so I'll stick with the original 2.0 but this way there is a more subtle version  



PrinzeCharming said:


> Coffee stains and faded yellow. Thanks for the effort. I am pleased with the previous edition. As the latest LM challenge prompt mentions, "It Grows on You."


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

Quick question, I'm working with Sonata in PM and she is having an issue that she has the old (1.0) selected but on the notifications page, she says the left menu is the bright yellow of the new look & feel. Is anyone else having that problem? I didn't change anything on the old one except the logo, so theoretically, this shouldn't be happening. And when I select 1.0, I don't get that issue so just interested in whether or not anyone else is.

Thanks!!


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

That is one damned vibrant pic 



PrinzeCharming said:


> Yeah, I agree. Change always requires time. After a while, the yellow seems to adjust well. I even made sure my picture was just as vibrant.


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

Annie, I just checked and the old style also has the tools menu the same color as the 'today/yesterday/etc' but the selecteds are yellow. As it turns out, happens to be a yellow similar to the new tools menu bar color! I'll definitely change one of them. Thanks for pointing this out!!



astroannie said:


> My last comment on 2.0 -- the yellow at the top  (where it says "thread tools" etc.) is the color of section markers in your PM box for TODAY, YESTERDAY, etc. and is ALSO the color for selecteds when you're moving stuff around in your PM box so it can get confusing.  I think changing the yellow in either of the two places would be a Good Thing.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 26, 2016)

Here's a future suggestion inspired by Novlr. Novlr is a word processor with three writing templates to suit writing preferences. There's a day, evening and night mode. Would that be possible to look into for Writing Forums? The screen isn't as bright as Word in the day (grayscale) while the night mode relaxes the writer with warm colors (like sunset colors). 

Thanks.


----------



## Schrody (May 26, 2016)

TKent said:


> Hey Schrody, if I start changing fonts, etc. the we'll have a one-off that is just too time-consuming to maintain. So maybe just hang on with WF 1.0



Well, like I said, it's not about (pleasing) me, it's about all members 



TKent said:


> Quick question, I'm working with Sonata in PM and she is having an issue that she has the old (1.0) selected but on the notifications page, she says the left menu is the bright yellow of the new look & feel. Is anyone else having that problem? I didn't change anything on the old one except the logo, so theoretically, this shouldn't be happening. And when I select 1.0, I don't get that issue so just interested in whether or not anyone else is.
> 
> Thanks!!



My 1.0 looks normal.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 26, 2016)

Schrody said:


> My 1.0 looks normal.




Yeah, I don't see anything unusual. I am going to play around with the latest version (option 2). If it goes any lighter on the mocha, you'll reach my bedroom walls.


----------



## aj47 (May 26, 2016)

TKent said:


> Quick question, I'm working with Sonata in PM and she is having an issue that she has the old (1.0) selected but on the notifications page, she says the left menu is the bright yellow of the new look & feel. Is anyone else having that problem? I didn't change anything on the old one except the logo, so theoretically, this shouldn't be happening. And when I select 1.0, I don't get that issue so just interested in whether or not anyone else is.
> 
> Thanks!!



No, but I have custom profile colors.  You may have to find someone without custom colors to check this.


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

Per sonata it is working now! Yay!


----------



## Sonata (May 26, 2016)

I am not sure what happened but having checked everything again and made sure that I definitely had WF 1.0 as my default, I am now back to the original with no problems.  I hope it lasts as I find it much gentler on my eyes.

Many thanks TKent for all your help.

[messages posted at the same time!]


----------



## Schrody (May 26, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Yeah, I don't see anything unusual. I am going to play around with the latest version (option 2). If it goes any lighter on the mocha, you'll reach my bedroom walls.



I think your gf wouldn't like that :lol:


----------



## Cran (May 26, 2016)

Schrody said:


> PrinzeCharming said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't see anything unusual. I am  going to play around with the latest version (option 2). If it goes any  lighter on the mocha, you'll reach my bedroom walls.
> ...



You're right. Mocha on the bedroom walls is a real passion-killer.


----------



## TKent (May 26, 2016)

sort of like women's clothes, huh? 



PrinzeCharming said:


> Here's a future suggestion inspired by Novlr. Novlr is a word processor with three writing templates to suit writing preferences. There's a day, evening and night mode. Would that be possible to look into for Writing Forums? The screen isn't as bright as Word in the day (grayscale) while the night mode relaxes the writer with warm colors (like sunset colors).
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## aj47 (May 27, 2016)

I love version 2.  Thank you.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 14, 2016)

Just noticed in version 2--when you *Preview* a post, it shows the links in the same text as plain text.  This makes it tough to tell if you got the links in there.  I like the yellow background on the preview--it lets you know where the preview is versus where you type, but the non-highlighted links is an issue.


----------



## TKent (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey Annie, I see what you are talking about with the link color. That may take a bit of digging to find since I didn't specifically attempt to change any link colors. But I'll take a look. Where there is a will and a stroke of luck, there is a way!! 

But I am not sure what you mean about yellow background. Both the new and old have a light background when I preview post. Sounds like that wasn't an issue anyway, I was just curious!

Old site (1.)


----------



## aj47 (Jun 14, 2016)

Okay, watch this space for 2.0 version 2 http://google.com


----------



## TKent (Jun 14, 2016)

Hot dang. Okay, so didn't even know that  The challenge is that there are probably close to 100 different style settings and at least 80% of them have cryptic names and impact more than one thing. But I will persevere!!


----------



## Cran (Jun 15, 2016)

TK, I think it will be in the Style Var Editor: *Global> link_color. *

It applies to all links on the forum, although buttons and navbars can be edited separately.


----------



## TKent (Jun 15, 2016)

Cool!!


----------



## PiP (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi TK, when I use version 2 the Rules tab is not visible.


----------



## TKent (Jun 29, 2016)

It should be there since Cran made the change above. I see it with all versions. Let us know if still an issue.


----------

